# Adventure out at Blackrock Desert



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

I have been gone for a few weeks and this is to let all my friends here at PT know what happened. Coyote Hunting/Arrowhead Hunting trip in the Black Rock Desret. On the way back to camp at 0200 I was ripping down the trail back to camp after a long day and night of hunting yotes, JRs and points. Hit a rock doing about 30MPH and cartwheeled my quad. It bounced off me before it came to rest and broke 5 ribs, broke my shoulder blade and punctured my lung and it collapsed 50% by the time I got to the hospital. All on the left side. My camping/hunting partner was about 1 mile ahead and when I didnt catch up he came looking for me. Found me on the ground in serious pain and my quad on its side facing the opposite direction. He has a SPOT tracker and was going to SPOT me out and I decided to gamble instead. I rode my quad, yes rode it back to camp the last 10 miles. Took me about 2 hours. We rested for a few hours, since he was exhausted from our day, then made the 3.5 hour long drive to Reno NV and was admited into Renown Hospital where I had a chest tube placed and spent 4 days there. Bent the right rear axel and right rear rim of my quad. I did find some nice points and put 6 JRs down but no yotes. The wind was blowing very hard and it was tough calling. I did get a nice pic of the Solar Eclipse and a pic of my chest tube after it was placed. To all my friends here at PT, be carefull. I was very tired and partially contribute that to the cause of my accident. Be safe out there, ya just never know whats around the corner.......


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

YIKES ! Glad to hear you are on the mend NFF.....OUCH !

Nice pic of the eclipse BTW....


----------



## BondCoCoyote (Feb 14, 2012)

Just be glad your here to tell the story!!

Cool pictures except for the last one, it looks painful!


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

My word you had one hell of a ride there! I'm glad to hear your ok. I to have flipped a quad but walked away with just a broken rifle. I can only echo your words of taking more time and care while riding quad bikes and the likes of. I hope all is going well and your healing well..


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Glad to hear you are on the mend. I have taken a few spill on those things myself (I am sure that does not surprise to many). Wear helmets folks! You can crack your noggin as easy as your ribs.


----------



## Not_Fur_Friendly (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies. Great bunch of hunters here. JR would be a jack rabbit. Happy Hunting!

NFF


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Glad to hear things worked out. Could have been worse for sure, pushing like you did for 2 hours riding and shaking things up. But in given situations you have to do rash things quickly or events could worsen. Nice pictures too!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad your Ok !! The only other thing I can say, OUCH!!!


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Remember to wait till you are healed up pretty good before going out again. Next time you may not be so lucky if t=you ride too soon. Hope you recover quickly.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Also glad that your on the mend, life is and can be cut short if not paying attention, no matter where your at!!!!!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Sounds like you had a very rough trip, but glad you're getting back to being in one piece. Hopefully you'll have the quad fixed and back out on the trail in no time.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

OMG!!! Glad you're here to tell us about your adventure. Great eclispe pictures. Take care and mind the nurse!!!!lol


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear you're OK ! Stay safe out there. Play the lottery too, sounds like you have lots of luck behind you !!


----------



## Hortontoter (Apr 27, 2012)

Glad to know you are doing better. Hunting is always an adventure and at times can be dangerous and/or life threatening. I had a heart attack two years ago while turkey hunting, but thats another story. At least you will recover and be able to get back out there doing the things you love to do. Can't ask for much more than that.


----------

